# Cripple creek



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

I was thinking of trying tappan lake next weekend an I was wondering if cripple creek was still in business. It's been a year or so since I've been down there. Thanks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

drove by fri and sun, was closed.across the street from the old location is a new place called tappan tackle. don't know anything about what they sell.


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

Don't mean to be a pain but if you go in there in the next week could you get me a phone number I'd appreciate. Don't make a special stop though. Thanks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

Tappan tackle
740-922-1266


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

I live about 2 miles away. I'll stop by there and check it out tomorrow if I get a chance after work.


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

Cripple Creek had a closed sign on the door and the inside looked empty. I'd say it's gone. Went out to Clendening this evening so didn't make it to the new shop.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Cripple Creek is not empty. Jim and Darlene both passed, and there was no will. So there are some legal issues that need to be worked out before it can be opened again.


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks for the info. It's literally down the street from my house and on the way to Leesville, Clendening, and Tappan so I would love for it to open back up. Is the new place called "Tappan Tackle Box" or something? Is it that trailer on the right side of 250 between Cripple Creek and Tappan?


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

BigTripp said:


> Thanks for the info. It's literally down the street from my house and on the way to Leesville, Clendening, and Tappan so I would love for it to open back up. Is the new place called "Tappan Tackle Box" or something? Is it that trailer on the right side of 250 between Cripple Creek and Tappan?


thats it. across the street from the old Cripple Creek location.


----------

